# My Andalucía trip - South Spain



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely pictures of Sevilla! I wait with interest for more pictures.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks bristol mike 

let's continue with alcazar garden 





































the cathedral with la giralda tower again




























pedestrian precinct next to cathedral










down the road




































everywhere in city center are these horses you can take a ride with


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely set of photos from Andalucia, thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing pictures!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*city centre and parasol*

thank you guys! 





































the controversive parasol , constructed of wood made in germany























































the structure rises like mushrooms kind of alien like in the native built surrounding


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh, Seville, I was there back in 2005 and my memories are still alive. 

I urgently need to go there, I'm in love with this city.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

amazing mix of architectural designs of difference periods.
what a great photo tour you have provided us;


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*view over Sevilla from Giralda Tower*



















Plaza de espana and alcazár



















arena of the bull fights




























bridge of calatrava?


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*closeups*

the alcazába from above










plaza de espanya




























court of the cathedral 
































































on the river Guadalquivir :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

lots of canoes on the river 




























around bullfight arena





































torre cajasol in the background rising, which quite destroys that beautiful anciant cityscape. I must say this though i am a skyscraper fan. Everybody who has visited this special city once, maybe understands my complaint.














































only one more set with plaza de espanya at night is missing until we continue the trip with gibraltar! 

:cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Cbr Domes said:


> Spain, althought a very Christian country has more interesting and well conserved Muslim monuments than the great majority of the Arab World.


I was really surprised of all the beautiful old buildings with this moorish influence in andalucia. If this is true that spain has more of them than arabia than i must just say: wow :cheers::drool:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

awesome. I can't take my eyes out on those arabesque designs.
Oops, I never thougth that there's a town/city named Moron,(on the map) does this have a different meaning in Spanish?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

madonnagirl said:


> Oops, I never thougth that there's a town/city named Moron,(on the map) does this have a different meaning in Spanish?


:lol:

Sooner or later someone had to realise. :clown:

Morón (with a capital "M") is probably an Arabic name, or the arabization of an even older name. Dunno really.

But yes, morón (with a small "m") means... moron. 
The word is disused in current Spanish from Spain, you only find it in old books.
I don´t know about other Spanish-speaking countries, though.
In Spain, if you call someone "eres un morón" ("you are a moron"), the logical answer will be "sorry? I just didn´t get that", unless it´s someone who´s rather knowledgeable in Spanish, like a university teacher or so.

........................................................................

As a curiosity, the Barcelona airport is located in the suburb called _El Prat_. :lol:

(but actually the Catalan word "prat" means "prairie" in English, and "prado" in Spanish :|)


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*night shots of Seville / journey to Gibraltar*

finally i found time to upload more pics :lol: :cheers:










university entrance
































































la giralda glowing 




























after hundreds on pics of seville i continue with my bus ride to my second destiny: GIBRALTAR 










el toro


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Andalucia :cheers:


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

the man from k-town said:


>


^^ *It is my Town!!* *SAN FERNANDO (CÁDIZ)*. :banana::banana::cheers1:


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Great thread, stunning pics of a wonderful part of the world


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Super shots. It really did impress me how much Spanish people take care of their cities, Sevilla is no exception! If only it wasn't so hot in summer, otherwise it would be a wonderful place to live for a while.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*THE ROCK*










coast of africa










Gibraltar rock, after 4 h of bus ride 



















the borderline to britain 










summit









one of the two landing fields you can cross by car


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

damn i gotta update this one:lol:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*La Alhambra*

El Ayuntamiento




































Alhambra Garden


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*La Alhambra en todo su belleza*














































































































next will be Córdoba with pics of the Mezquita, the largest moorish mosque...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*From Granada to Córdoba*

A walk around City Centre



























































































Bus trip to the next ciudad


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Córdoba*
































































The Mezquita


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## excel919 (Feb 20, 2017)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful place.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thank you excel!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Córdoba Old Town Impressions - Centro Antiguo*




















There are lots of nice patios on the second look


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Around the Mezquita (Mosque)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Mezquita Visit*

calle de Flores - Flower sreet


















The Mezquita lit up



























Mezquita Tower and Garden









The Moqsue inside














































next set shows the royal gardens, the alcazabar


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Beautiful architecture. A bit different from what I have imagined having been only to Canary islands. Maybe I will come one day, Malaga is actively promoted here recently.


----------



## prokosko (Feb 10, 2013)

I didn't know Andalucía had snowy mountains! I know about Granada, but Andalucía? That is news to me. Makes it even more attractive for sure.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes they are called sierra nevada. I guess it is a ski resort


----------

